# Wacom driver install help needed please



## user_not_expert (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi people, I'm sorry if this is a rtfm query, but I have just spent a day and a half over this, I'm stuck and past the limit of my competence.

I have an Eeepc 1000hd multi-booting with my first attempt at PC-BSD (7.0). I also have an old Wacom Volito usb tablet that I use with it. I presume there are no problems with the tablet, as it works well on this pc under WinXP and Ubuntu Studio.

The wacom sort-of works under PC-BSD, but not well enough to be of any use.

I started with
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=234
by kamikaze and downloaded the file. The readme file said:



> Most end users would probably only need to update the Wacom X driver and the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use the rich features that Wacom tablets offer. The steps could be as simple as:
> 
> download the package then
> $ bunzip2 linuxwacom.tar.bz2
> ...



I got as far as # ./install, and got this message:



> Installing Wacom man page......
> Installed under /usr/share/man/man4
> 
> Installing wacom_drv....
> ...



I don't know what the proper directory is and I have not the remotest idea how to compile anything. I then downloaded the file 'input-wacom' from the 'FreeBSD Ports Search' site in the hope that it is an updated wacom driver. Since then I have read:

FreeBSD Handbook, Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
and PKG_ADD(1)   FreeBSD General Commands Manual   PKG_ADD(1)

and have tried every way I can imagine to make 'pkg_add' work on either of these drivers with no success.

in my Downloads folder I have these files

input-wacom.tar.gz
linuxwacom-0.8.2-2.tar
linuxwacom-0.8.2-2.tar_1.bz2

in my Documents folder I have these unpacked folders and their files

linuxwacom-0.8.2-2
input-wacom

and yes I have added these lines to the /etc/rc.conf file

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

and a search for wacom on the wiki 
http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsBrokenOnCurrent?highlight=(wacom)
yields the line


> x11-drivers/input-wacom (marked BROKEN)



All I need is to have the wacom working and I think I will be very happy with PC-BSD, but please could someone explain to me simply how to do it? 

```

```


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

as root, start by trying:


```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/input-wacom/ && make install clean
```


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

user_not_expert said:
			
		

> and yes I have added these lines to the /etc/rc.conf file
> 
> ```
> hald_enable="YES"
> ...



This shouldn't be necessary with PC-BSD 7.0 as that version still used Xorg 7.3 (Xorg 7.4 needs HAL).


----------



## SeanC (Jul 4, 2009)

user_not_expert said:
			
		

> http://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsBrokenOnCurrent?highlight=(wacom)



The "BROKEN" tag is not related to the system you are using. Don't worry about it.


----------



## user_not_expert (Jul 4, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> as root, start by trying:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This os impresses me more every time I use it!

O.K. that went searching for the driver and it's dependencies, found them in Germany and installed them, rebuilt the kernel and added Perl, so I assume the driver is definitely installed.

Now it seems to be a problem of identifying.

When I use the pen the cursor is still too jittery to be useful but left and right clicks both work. It does seem to have stopped randomly picking things off the desktop or menu and dropping them elsewhere.

I don't seem to have a GUI tool to set parameters and if I have a command line tool I don't know how to call it.

The Gimp > Preferences > Input Devices > Input Controllers does not see the presence of a tablet/pen, neither does System Settings > Keyboard and Mouse.

Under the usb tab, KInfo reports:


```
FT-0405-UV1.4-1
Manufacturer: WACOM
Class	0	((Defined at Interface level))
Subclass	0
Protocol	0
Vendor ID	0x56a	(Wacom Co., Ltd)
Product ID	0x60
Revision	1.41
Speed		1.5 Mbit/s
Channels	0
Power Consumption	40 mA
Attached Devicenodes	ums0
```

so I think it sees the right tablet (model# on tablet label is FT-0405-U0B)

Where do I go from there please, and do you need any more info?


----------



## SeanC (Jul 6, 2009)

As root, start by adding more info to */etc/rc.conf* that will change how FreeBSD configures your mouse via *moused*:

rc.conf(5)

I would start with:

```
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="AUTO"
moused_port="/dev/ums0"
```
Then fiddle with the flags of moused_ums0_flags

Read up on *moused* first:
moused(8)

And there is a Howto & FAQ by aragon and kamikaze here on the Forums that you should look at:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=19558


----------



## SeanC (Jul 6, 2009)

user_not_expert said:
			
		

> When I use the pen the cursor is still too jittery to be useful



An additional note: This could also be a side-effect of graphics card that isn't fully supported under FreeBSD, but "supported" with Ubuntu Studio (that it works fine with XP is expected).


----------

